# Old 1099s



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm trying to catch up on my taxes and can't find my 1099s from when I worked for uber in 2018. I earned enough to get one, I worked full time with them for 5 months in 2018. I got one for the previous year but I don't know if I ever got one for 2018. How can I get a copy of it?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

1. Check your online account 
2. Request a copy from Uber 
3. Get your irs transcript for 2018


----------

